# Bleeding gums



## pazzo (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok. My boy has been on raw for about a year. He also gets raw meaty bones at least 4 times a week. It seems after he eats them his gums are red and slightly bleeding around the teeth (not all of them). His teeth look good and nothing seems to bother him. Im just wondering if this is normal from the bones?

Thanks for any help, im a bit nervous.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

my guys get a marrow bones every week i have noticed occasionally some blood on the bone~ not a lot


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

It's normal ...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs have never had bleeding gums. I don't give marrow bones, they are rawfed and get an occasional knuckle bone to chew. pazzo, what RMB's are you giving? Weight bearing bones are harder and shouldn't be given often. Or ribs for that matter.


----------



## pazzo (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi again and thanks! He gets chicken backs,turkey necks, chicken quarters, drumsticks...things like that. I dont give him marrow bones anymore becasue although he enjoys them, I caught him trying to brake it open but crushing it. After that they made me nervous.

Him teeth seem fine, but his gums look red and a bit bloody. irritated is more like it!

Thanks for the input : )


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't know what is normal for raw feeders, so I"m going to move this to that forum, just in case someone there doesn't read over here. There are medical issues that can cause gums to bleed more, but it sounds like it might be the raw?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Guess I am not 100% sure what you mean that you feed RMB at least 4 times a week. Mine get them daily. What is a "typical" menu for your guys each day? Just meat with RMB given 3 or 4 times a week?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bleeding gums are not normal!

I think some people that feed kibble and then give their dog a bone, that yes the gums may bleed and they interpret it as normal, but it's due to overall poor dental health in these occasions.

What bones are you feeding? Maybe an extra hard one would cause bleeding, but ones they can sink their teeth into should not.

How old is the dog? Is there any tarter on the teeth? I find it often appears right at the gum line. 

CoQ10 is a great supplement and encourages gum health. If there aren't any other medical conditions causing this (and what would they be Lisa?) then I would try the supplement. You can read about CoQ10 for dogs here, scroll down to the bottom and see 'Case Studies Over Two Years'

http://www.monicasegal.com/newsletters/2008-11NL.php


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl Weight bearing bones are harder and shouldn't be given often. Or ribs for that matter.


Curious about your statement on the ribs. I have always given Mocha Beef Rib Bones. He crunches them pretty good and after a few minutes, he gets the rib down from 10 inches to about 3 inches; after that he can't get a good hold on it since his big paws cover up the bone he just keeps trying to knaw on it. After awhile I just take whats left from him and dispose of it.

Just to be clear - I give these beef rib bones as a treat...for RMB meal he gets chicken necks and backs and hips. The thigh and leg are trimmed and he only gets the bone ends not the shaft.

Oh -never noticed any bloody teeth.


----------



## pazzo (Aug 11, 2006)

He is on k9 Kraving, which comes in the tubes. I add chicken backs, turkey necks, chicken quarters...things like that at least 4 times a week for the teeth. His teeth look really good. I dont see any build of tartar. He is 7 yrs and recently retired from SchH. Never has a problem a with a full grip : )...only to point that out because I have seen other dogs with a tooth issue thier behaviour changed with the grip, whiney, moving, no longer full etc....

Also, he has no other known health issues. Im guessing a trip to the vet is in order, just to be sure. ...ofcorse my vet doesnt like the prospect of the bones or the raw, so I'll probably be in for an ear full anyway....









Thanks for brainstorming with me : )


----------



## deandrade (May 26, 2016)

I have receding gums above a few of my teeth.I've seen a dentist Las Vagus Gum Disease about it and he helped me a lot. He basically provide me good medication.


----------

